# Attachment upload errors



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Suddenly I can't upload a .zip attachment of 767kB size. It says the following error occurred but doesn't give any description of the error. I can't find any help stating what the attachment limitations are.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The limit is 3072kb.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

This is not the first time the forum, or antivirus in general, etc... has disliked a MetaGenerator zipfile. Whatever it is that sets the alarms off, has done it before.

Under the covers it's throwing the following:

*Sucuri WebSite Firewall - Access Denied*

If you are the site owner (or you manage this site), please whitelist your IP or if you think this block is an error please open a support ticket and make sure to include the block details (displayed in the box below), so we can assist you in troubleshooting the issue.

*Block details*
Your IP: <snipped>
URL: www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?attachments/do-upload.json&hash=<snipped>&content_type=post
Your Browser:Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64; rv:65.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/65.0
Block ID: *EXPVH13*
Block reason:*Exploit attempt denied by virtual hardening.*
Time:2019-02-20 22:53:44
Server ID: 14009

ie, it's not the size - there's something about the content it doesn't like.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Something must have changed recently. The failing attachment uploads are zips of distributions of Metagenerator 3 and I have uploaded dozens of them in the past (later deleted) to my posts in the MG3 thread (link in signature). I tried to upload one of the old zips that previously had successfully uploaded and now get the error. So it looks like the change is something about the forum software, right?

Are there known file extensions in .zips that will trigger this failure, starting recently?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No changes in the forum software but the Sucuri firewall is always updating.

Just upload to any host site and provide a link vs. attaching here.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

OK here is a OneDrive link to the file that won't upload:
MG388T2.zip

If this link isn't OK, please suggest a host site to use. A while back I was using mediafire.com but its virus software started causing problems so can't use it.

EDIT: Just realized I may have not understood the purpose of your suggestion. Are you just suggesting a workaround for a forum attachment, or were you planning to download the file and use it to diagnose the Securi Firewall issues?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Think I found the culprit: a PDF file included in the .zip. If I remove the .pdf from the zip it uploads OK. If I try to upload a .zip of just the .pdf (small, 70 kB), I get the upload error. Strangely, just the .pdf itself (not zipped) will upload OK.

EDIT:
Even stranger, for another .pdf of 272 kB, the .pdf itself will not upload, but the .zip of it will! Something very erratic going on.

Note the MetaGenerator387.zip file attached to the first post in the MG3 thread (link in signature) cannot be uploaded *now*, whereas the identical file obviously *could* be uploaded on 5 Nov 2018.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

kdmorse said:


> This is not the first time the forum, or antivirus in general, etc... has disliked a MetaGenerator zipfile. Whatever it is that sets the alarms off, has done it before.
> &#8230;&#8230;..


I am not aware of prior occasions where a forum upload of the MG3 .zip files was refused. Spurious flagging by some AV systems on user's computers, yes, but no forum upload issues --- until now.

Uploads of rpcSearch###.zip files are refused but that's because they exceed the 3072kB forum upload size limit. The files being refused now are well below that limit, and apparently the issue has something to do with .pdf files being included in the .zip, an issue that popped up just recently.


----------

